# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  La Moneda Mordida

## pscmax

¿Qué moneda es mejor para realizar este efecto? Una de 1/4 dólar o un medio dólar.

----------


## Ella

si pretendes ir por la calla y decir: MIra,(sacas una moneda, la muertes) para que todos digan...OHHH, entonces tienes que comprarte una de euro, a no ser que vivas en esatdos unidos,entonces usa la de caurto de dolar

si por el contrario vas a incorporarla en tu rutina, la respuesta esta clara: usa el valor con el que haces magia

----------


## pscmax

Ok, lo que pasa que en tiendamagia no tienen de 1 euro y es el uno sitio k se k parece de fiar

----------


## maxren

Pues depende, a mi me gusta comerme las de 2 euros, pero que el chocolate sea del bueno.

Fuera de co*as, si vas a decirle a alguien (como dice ella) mira lo que hago, buscate una de 50 centimos (si de euro no hay), y "*mushasho*", pide primero una normal. No tengo que decirte más.

Si haces numismágia, como dice ella, pide una como las que usas normalmente, y si usas monedas chinas pues... bueno, entonces déjalo.


un saludo a todos

----------


## pscmax

Que es eso del chocolate ?

----------


## Ericmiret

Creo que lo del chocolate es una broma suya.
A no ser que lo del chocolate sea el truco...  :roll:

----------


## magoivan

hijos de dios no se refiere a que la moneda mordida sea de chocolate, sino las monedas de navidad son de chocolate. Haber si lo pillamos a la primera que no es tan dificil  :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Pero que clase de guarro se mete las monedas en la boca?

Si caen por el suelo, van de mano en mano ...

----------


## pscmax

ok ya pille lo de las monedas   :Wink:   , pero nos estamos armando un lio aqui

----------


## ZAFER

No me gusta la moneda mordida. Lo he visto hacer y al recomponerla se ve como se "recompone". Seguramente no sabe hacerlo bien. ¿adivinais quien?

----------


## manlex

Yo tengo una moneda de 2 euros y la verdad es que me gusta mucho, claro que nada más reconponerla, doy el cambio a una mano, y después la dejo para que la examinen si quieren!!

----------


## maxren

> Que es eso del chocolate ?


Nunca has visto una moneda de chocolate?  No te molestes, pero... que triste no?

Era una broma. Quería decir que si muerdes una moneda, que tenga chocolate dentro, como las de navidad (que grandes!!).

Por cierto, estoy con 3D, meterse una moneda en la boca es muy cochino.


saludos a todos

----------


## pscmax

Esque no te entendí bien creia que decias algo de un egecto con una moneda de chocolate  :Lol:

----------


## Sitou99

Yo le vi hacerlo a David Blaine

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> ¿Pero que clase de guarro se mete las monedas en la boca?
> 
> Si caen por el suelo, van de mano en mano ...


Por eso mismo antes de pedirlas las puedes limpiar con un pañuelo.. :Wink1:  y por supuesto no te olvides de limpiarla al devolverla tambien  :Wink1:

----------


## Alduko

ojala hubiera mas variedad de monedas en chile las fabrican pero de una forma bien artesanal

----------


## anecv

yo tengo como fabricarlas si supiera ...podria hacerlo...una empresa me presta sus herramientas para hacerlo

----------


## magojuanillo

yo si quieres ese efecto,te reomiendo la de 2 euros, es un poco mas cara pero merece la pena, tiene (una cosita) que la de 50 no la tiene , y parece mas real,un saludo  :twisted:

----------


## Potamito

> yo tengo como fabricarlas si supiera ...podria hacerlo...una empresa me presta sus herramientas para hacerlo


Pues yo se como va... y tu tienes las herramientas... mmm...  :Wink:

----------


## anecv

yo te mando la moneda por correo...hecha obviamente....pues he hecho otras cosas con monedas y aros...los tornos ke tiene esta empresa son muy buenos...hagamos algo cuando kieras...

anibal

----------


## magojuanky

Alguien a probado a hacerse su propia moneda mordida?Que tal queda?

Yo lo he intentado con un tazo ( de los de pokemon o cualquier otra chorrada) y la verdad no ha quedado tan mal, pero logicamente no parece una moneda. Quiero probar con una de medio dolar ( que al ser mas grandes parece mas facil) y me gustaria saber si es muy dificil.

Muchas gracias

----------


## aiturran

> Yo tengo una moneda de 2 euros y la verdad es que me gusta mucho, claro que nada más reconponerla, doy el cambio a una mano, y después la dejo para que la examinen si quieren!!


Claro, es justamente la gracia del juego. Lo más complicado es realizar el cambio de una moneda con otra, pues el principio detrás del juego es bastante simple y fácil de ejecutar.

Encuentro claro y visual simplemente tener la moneda trucada en la izq y con la moneda en la mano derecha hacer un Shuttle Pass (como el que enseña Roth) para cambiar. Hacer el juego y hacer el cambio de nuevo rápidamente.  
Hay que tratar de ser lo más claro posible, sin dejar tiempos muertos para que pase por su cabeza la idea de una moneda trucada, de ahí que es muy importante dominar muy bien el switch.

----------


## Luiggy

A los que no les gusta esta moneda creo que se estan perdiendo un efecto bueno.
No solo se usa esta moneda para morderla, si no que tambien se puede hacer mas cosas con ellas....y trucos que son mas impactantes que una simple mordida.

----------


## juanete

MMMMM efecto demaciado repetido, demaciado manoceado

----------


## mayico

lo único que quería decir... es que si la moneda solo va a ser utilizada para decir, mira, soy capaz de morder una moneda, arrancar un trozo y luego recomponerla, y ya está... pues no me parece lo propio.
creo que para hacer el juego, pues tendrias que tener una rutina, y que en ella suceda eso con la moneda, no como el señorito este que se dedicó a ir mordiendo una moneda nada mas.

----------


## pscmax

Muchas Gracias por todas las respuestas.

----------


## tincho´s15

yp lo que hago es pedir una moneda prestada.. lo hago y se la devuelvo.. no lo pueden creer.. jaja

nos vemos

tincho

----------


## Sanojeki

El efecto de la moneda mordida es más impresionante cuando realizas una rutina com ella. Yo realizo una rutina mezclando tres tipos de efectos

----------


## Arkite

No es por nada pero se esta destripando el efecto,ya esta destripadillo pero bueno,xD.Queda saber hacer la peor parte.

----------


## magic pau

yo tambien se lo vi hacer a david blain y me compre la de 50 cent. en tiendamagia.
Es bastante bueno, y no se nota si lo haces bien

----------

